# 7 weeks old pit puppy



## PitbullLucy (Sep 25, 2011)

Ok I just bought a 7 week Pitbull puppy and I have a year old Pug to . Do anybody else own other breeds with there pitbulls and do the get along with each other ...


----------



## PitbullLucy (Sep 25, 2011)

So I just bought a 7 week pitbull puppy and I own a 1 yr old Pug . Do anybody else own a different breed of dog with there pitbull and how do they get along with each other . And can somebody tell me how will the pitbull be towards my Pug when it grows up . Will they play with each other friendly still and will they get along with each other still .


----------



## I GOT PITBULL$ (Mar 7, 2011)

Most def I have 3 Pitbulls and two picanies and they r one big happy family dogs usually have a way of working things out especialy if they r around each other all the time


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Pit Bulls as a breed tend towards DA (Dog Aggression). The #1 rule to follow when owning a pit bull breed is to NEVER trust your dog not to fight. Sure they can get along with other dogs but you should never leave the dogs alone together. 

Every dog is different and may have varying levels of DA, or none at all. While some dogs may live their whole lives without showing signs of DA others may show it early on. I have even heard of dogs living their whole lives together and one day "turning on" and they would no longer tolerate a dog they've lived peacefully with up until that point. 

Basically, you can have other dogs but be prepared to have to separate them at some point.


----------



## PitbullLucy (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for the info ..


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I GOT PITBULL$ said:


> Most def I have 3 Pitbulls and two picanies and they r one big happy family dogs usually have a way of working things out especialy if they r around each other all the time


Im glad yours have been working out well so far but I would spend some time reading abot this breed and traits that are common like DA. Alot of people in your situation have come home to a very sad sight thinking exactly as you do " they are one big happy family"

to the OP, I would look into crate training , there are alot of threads on that if you use the search button at the top incase you need the info 
SOme can be ok with other dogs and then same can be severly DA and then there are those who fall in the middle where its certain dogs they dont like or certain triggers can cause a fight. This can happen anytime really but common time for DA to kick in is between the ages of 1year- 2years of age.
You will want to watch 'triggers' such as food and treats and bones, make sure you feed seperately , toys - with multiples best bet is to put toys up after playing so they arent left out to cause jelousy issues.
What sex are your dogs? both males? intact? 
Deff crate train the pup , then atleast you are prepared later on if you have to keep them apart , it will save you the headache of having to crate train an adult.


----------



## Trojanboi400 (Sep 1, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> This can happen anytime really but common time for DA to kick in is between the ages of 1year- 2years of age.
> *You will want to watch 'triggers' such as food and treats and bones, make sure you feed seperately , toys - with multiples best bet is to put toys up after playing so they arent left out to cause jelousy issues.*
> What sex are your dogs? both males? intact?
> Deff crate train the pup , then atleast you are prepared later on if you have to keep them apart , it will save you the headache of having to crate train an adult.


Agreed

And there is know way for anyone to be able to predict how your dog will act as an adult. Just always keep the fact that you basically have a ticking time bomb on your hands, in the back of your mind.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

Trusting an apbt not to fight is foolish at best and when you come home to a corpse , please remember , you wer warned . Dont blame the poor dog for doing exactly what it was bred for generations to do ... apbt arnt for every1 . If you cant be a strong owner and never leave them alone with another dog then you should not own one . Not only for yourself and other dogs but for ours as well ... skip channel 3 news plz


----------



## PitbullLucy (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the info from everybody . So it dosent matter if the pitbull is ony 7 weeks old and it grows up with my Pug . So you guys are saying its not a good idea because the Pitbull can explode on my Pug when the Pitbull reaches his 1 year old age and older . ...


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Your puppy COULD, but it's not a GUARANTEE that it will happen. It doesn't mean that you should give your puppy away, unless you think you can't handle the POTENTIAL of a crate and rotate situation. Some dogs live very happily with the dogs they have grown up with and consider "pack". Some don't. It's a crapshoot. You just need to take certain precautions to prevent (situational) DA as much as possible. It's all about management.

Carriana and angelbaby explained it very well and gave you some (potential) triggers (food, toys, maturity, etc). For instance, my boy Kane is what I would consider a low-medium DA. He is only DA in one specific situation: when his prey drive is triggered. But I can manage that by preventing him from playing with much smaller dogs and keeping an eye on his body language. Other dogs are DA with rude dogs or bigger dogs or other reasons.

If you have ANY questions EVER about DA and you need something explained, please ask here! There are a lot of knowledgeable people here that I've learned from, especially in realizing that my own boy is DA.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

:goodpost: What they all said. 

I have a 9 month old APBT and a 6 year old German Shepherd. They get along, but my APBT is very very submissive, and my GSD is very dominant. If they were both dominant, I would very likely be a crate/rotate household. 

But there is a good chance your pups will get along. Just be prepared for anything.


----------



## dog breeder and lover (Aug 23, 2012)

It all depends on how u raise ur puppy. I have been breeding with my family for 22 years, not only pitbulls but American bulldogs, beagles, vizsla, weimaraners. I have 6 dogs now they all get along and I have no problems with them I havehad all of them since they were 6 weeks old and the most recent since the day he was born. they show no aggression towards each other. yes they all play but they no the limit to which they are allowed to play, they r all crate trained but are never left in cage. I have a 3 year old Shepard pit mix(boy) a 2 year old black lab(girl) 2 year old American bulldog(girl), 1 1/2year old American pitbull(boy), 7 month old English mastiff Rottweiler mix, (girl) and now a 7week American pittbull American bulldog mix. (Boy). now the American bulldog and American pitfall are the mother and father of the 7 week old, all my dogs are very good with him, they are also good with the other 6 pups we have but are not around them as much due to my dogs get attached easily. they are wonderful with children and other dogs that come over, you just have to know how to train them, the first word a dog should know is his or his names and NO then go from there as far as good boy/girl, outside Sig lay down etc. . when they are puppies a little TAP on butt will not hurt them if they start chewing along with the word no, and when potty training never rub nose in it, always show them and tell them no then show them thur door and take them outside they should be completely potty trained by 3-4 months if doing it right. don't get rid of ur pit just start training him or her also show them who master is to do this lay them on the back gentle grab by the neck and that Is a submission of master they should lift there leg,


----------



## MR.E'S got a blue fawn (Jul 10, 2012)

My 12 week old puppy hangs out all day with 2 teacup chiuahuas and a micro potbelly pig.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I GOT PITBULL$ said:


> Most def I have 3 Pitbulls and two picanies and they r one big happy family dogs usually have a way of working things out especialy if they r around each other all the time


That's a recipe for disaster! I see it time and time again as a trainer. Most the time that peace will not last especially as the dogs mature. I have had dogs get along for 9 years then one day try and kill each other. With a little dog that's one snap!



Carriana said:


> Pit Bulls as a breed tend towards DA (Dog Aggression). The #1 rule to follow when owning a pit bull breed is to NEVER trust your dog not to fight. Sure they can get along with other dogs but you should never leave the dogs alone together.
> 
> Every dog is different and may have varying levels of DA, or none at all. While some dogs may live their whole lives without showing signs of DA others may show it early on. I have even heard of dogs living their whole lives together and one day "turning on" and they would no longer tolerate a dog they've lived peacefully with up until that point.
> 
> Basically, you can have other dogs but be prepared to have to separate them at some point.


:cheers: good post


PitbullLucy said:


> Thanks for all the info from everybody . So it dosent matter if the pitbull is ony 7 weeks old and it grows up with my Pug . So you guys are saying its not a good idea because the Pitbull can explode on my Pug when the Pitbull reaches his 1 year old age and older . ...


There are a few things you can try, raise them together but NEVER leave them alone when you are gone or crate them together. Do not feed them together or allow toys that will cause a fight. No food toys period like a bone or rawhide where both dogs have access.

I have a Boston Terrier and I watch him like a hawk with the few females he can be with. I follow the rules above but know his life depends on me being a few feet away so he is never left in a room unattended with one of my dogs for more than a few minutes. Never trust these dogs not to fight!! They were bred for fighting so why chance it! Its like asking a border collie not to herd when you toss it in with sheep. It's not a learned behavior it's instinct.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

dog breeder and lover said:


> It all depends on how u raise ur puppy. I have been breeding with my family for 22 years, not only pitbulls but American bulldogs, beagles, vizsla, weimaraners. I have 6 dogs now they all get along and I have no problems with them I havehad all of them since they were 6 weeks old and the most recent since the day he was born. they show no aggression towards each other. yes they all play but they no the limit to which they are allowed to play, they r all crate trained but are never left in cage. I have a 3 year old Shepard pit mix(boy) a 2 year old black lab(girl) 2 year old American bulldog(girl), 1 1/2year old American pitbull(boy), 7 month old English mastiff Rottweiler mix, (girl) and now a 7week American pittbull American bulldog mix. (Boy). now the American bulldog and American pitfall are the mother and father of the 7 week old, all my dogs are very good with him, they are also good with the other 6 pups we have but are not around them as much due to my dogs get attached easily. they are wonderful with children and other dogs that come over, you just have to know how to train them, the first word a dog should know is his or his names and NO then go from there as far as good boy/girl, outside Sig lay down etc. . when they are puppies a little TAP on butt will not hurt them if they start chewing along with the word no, and when potty training never rub nose in it, always show them and tell them no then show them thur door and take them outside they should be completely potty trained by 3-4 months if doing it right. don't get rid of ur pit just start training him or her also show them who master is to do this lay them on the back gentle grab by the neck and that Is a submission of master they should lift there leg,


This thread is almost a year old. Im pretty sure that the 7 week old pup the OP had is more than a year old now and has already been handled. Thanks for the input but the "all how u raise them" shtik is a load of 

Its like saying if u love and raise ur kids right they wont do bad things. And im pretty sure we all know that's not the case. Lotsa serial killers had good childhoods. It is a true APBTs nature to be DA. No one is saying lock these dogs up, just saying supervise them, be prepared and aware.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I also hate my dog being compared to a ticking time bomb. All great advice above but angel was spot on when saying look for triggers. Know BOTH your dogs body language and make sure you can read each of them. Your pug might decide to not like your new dog as it grows as much a your pit bull decides. Never leaving them alone and crate and rotate if the situation becomes unmanageable. 

If your not experienced in reading their language hire a trainer to help you. It's best to get that taken care of early so it helps you as thy grow together.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

HA! I didn't even look to see how old this thread was! It's that pet bull mentality that's getting our bred into trouble because they do think it's all in how you raise them for DA. I dogs show no outward signs while in public they are DA but none of the live together because guess what? they'd kill each other! It's not how you raise them it's instinct!


----------



## Ecker332 (Sep 6, 2012)

I have a 7 week old pit and when I Try to train her she growls and bites at me


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Ecker332 said:


> I have a 7 week old pit and when I Try to train her she growls and bites at me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Are your asking a specific question or just stating? Perhaps if you'relooking for advice it would be best to start a new thread.


----------



## ScratchingGameDog (Sep 27, 2010)

I got good lolz from the ignorance in the post.


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

It's just like every stated for the most part... But seeing how your other dog is a pug and about 1/5 the size an weight of your dog at maturity it most likely will not be an issue. It seems they tend to be more DA with closer to their weight or stature. But there is still a chance of DA, even though I would say it's not likely in your case.


----------



## Brucie (Jun 30, 2012)

I have 2 small chihuahuas and a rat terrier all at 4, 4, and 7 years old.

Brucie is going to top out 10x bigger than them when mature and he loves them.

His balls dropped and he is trying to hump my eldest chihuahua...boy they would make some ugly puppies.

A 95 lb american bully and a 5 lb chihuahua...I wonder.......


----------



## Ecker332 (Sep 6, 2012)

Dnt bread the mail bully with any of ur smaller dogs, it will kill them bc the pups would come out as big as the dogs at birth


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Brucie (Jun 30, 2012)

Ecker332 said:


> Dnt bread the mail bully with any of ur smaller dogs, it will kill them bc the pups would come out as big as the dogs at birth
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


What!?

This is not true. I have seen a 15 lb Dachsund give birth to my friends 105 lb american bully and they all came out looking like blue Dachsunds lol! He is so cute now, and basically looks like a Dachsund with a blue bully coat.

Also I am not trying to breed them at all, my girl is fixed.

edit:

he looks like this but blue


----------



## Ecker332 (Sep 6, 2012)

Well that what happen when my friends chow got pregnant by a lab


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Ecker332 (Sep 6, 2012)

That's a bad ass dog lol 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

Brucie said:


> What!?
> 
> This is not true. I have seen a 15 lb Dachsund give birth to my friends 105 lb american bully and they all came out looking like blue Dachsunds lol! He is so cute now, and basically looks like a Dachsund with a blue bully coat.
> 
> ...


I love the way that dog turned out... Proof that mixed breeds are alright. I would actually pay for a pup like that.. lol.. Seriously would be perfect for my mother. She would adore that little guy.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Carriana said:


> Pit Bulls as a breed tend towards DA (Dog Aggression). The #1 rule to follow when owning a pit bull breed is to NEVER trust your dog not to fight. Sure they can get along with other dogs but you should never leave the dogs alone together.
> 
> Every dog is different and may have varying levels of DA, or none at all. While some dogs may live their whole lives without showing signs of DA others may show it early on. I have even heard of dogs living their whole lives together and one day "turning on" and they would no longer tolerate a dog they've lived peacefully with up until that point.
> 
> Basically, you can have other dogs but be prepared to have to separate them at some point.


:goodpost: Yep. 
My Pit Bull gets along with our other dogs. I raised her with our German Shepherd, and when he passed from cancer earlier this year, I brought in a Mini Poodle pup and a 2 1/2 year old Chi mix. They all get along, but I crate my dogs when I can't watch them just in case. I would definitely recommend crate training your puppy, so that if you DO have to crate and rotate later on, the pup will already be used to it. Good luck!


----------

